# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور و اضافه وزن

## هدی

دوستان گرام من دارم چاق میشممممممممم چه کار کنم؟

آخه تفریح یه بچه کنکوری فقط خوردنه............... ورزشم کنم خسته میشم خوابم می بره!

مثلا تو یه رب استراحت چه کار می شه کرد جز خوردن؟
 البته یکم از خوردنامم عصبیه

----------


## royan

طبیعیه منم یه مدت اینطوری بودم وزنم داشت حفن بالا میرفت فقط با کم و متعادل خوردن  درستش کردم.
البته یک مقدار چاق شدن در راه علم عیبی نداره ((:

----------


## strider

طبیعیه، نگران نباش.
بعد از کنکور خود به خود درست میشه.

----------


## saeid_NRT

اگه دانشگاه قبول بشی و زیاد غذای دانشگاه بخوری(مثلا خوابگاهی باشی) ترم اول به طرز عجیبی وزن کم میکنی و موهات شرو میکننن به ریختن. البته اگه نتونی نگهش داری خیلی زود دوباره وزنت برمیگرده! چندین نفر از دوستان و خودم اینطوری شدیم.
الان چاره ش اینه که غذاتو کم کنی و عوض میوه اینا بخوری موقع استراحت.

----------


## Parniya

خوش به حالت !  :Yahoo (21):  بعد من واسه 2 کیلو باید خودمو بکشم  :Yahoo (21):  تا چاق شم  :Y (707): 

*ایشان از وقتی برای کنکور درس می خوانده، چاق شده است. چرا بعضی ها در زمان کنکور چاق می شوند؟*به هر حال کنکور استرس دارد و افراد وقتی دچار استرس می شوند برای رسیدن به آرامش دست به اقدام های مختلفی می زنند. برخی با افزایش استرس راه می روند. این راه مقصد ندارد اما باعث آرامش می شود. این افراد حتی هنگام درس خواندن راه می روند. یکی از راه های فرار از استرس، خوردن است. مصرف خوراکی های شیرین مانند شیرینی و شکلات بیشتر ایجاد آرامش می کند اما مشکل اینجاست که در کنار آن، انرژی زیادی وارد بدن می شود بنابراین توصیه می شود خوراکی های پرحجم و کم انرژی مانند تکه های کوچک میوه یا ذرت بوداده بدون روغن که در خانه تهیه شده به مقدار فراوان در دسترس باشد و به جای خوراکی های کم حجم و پرکالری مصرف شوند.

منبع : سایت افتابی !



*اینم بد نیسش بخونی* 


تغذیه در کنکور و امتحانات


*دانش آموزان* عزیز و والدینشان دوست دارند بعد از سالها تلاش در *امتحانات* موفق شوند ولی هر موفقیتی به فاکتورهایی بستگی دارد که یکی از فاکتورهای مهم تغذیه خوب در مواقع امتحانات است. مغز برای ارسال میلیون ها، و گاهی میلیاردها پیام در ثانیه از سلولهای مغزی از طریق اکسون ها ( که به وسیله غلاف میلین پوشیده شده ) به تمام نقاط بدن نیاز به گلوکز دارد
لذا مصرف میوه و سبزیجات تازه برای تامین انرژی لازم است. اغلب نوجوانان فکر می کنند که برای داشتن تغذیه سالم باید خیلی غذا بخورند. اما این طرز فکر اصلا درست نیست. یک *رژیم غذایی* سالم *رژیمی* است که در بر گیرنده تمام غذاهای سالم باشد بنابر این برای حفظ سلامتی باید از تمام گروهای اصلی مواد غذایی استفاده کنید. غذای معمولی در دوران امتحانات در اثر *استرس* و *اضطراب* زیاد برای بدن کافی نیست و از طرفی مطالعه زیاد باعث می شود که فرد یک وعده غذای خود را فراموش و یا دیرتر از موعد مقرر مصرف کند و دچار کاهش وزن شود. بعضی از دانش آموزان با مصرف زیاد شیرینی، عادت غلط غذایی پیدا کرده و  به علت عدم تحرک  و فعالیت های بدنی در این ایام دچار چاقی می شوند. و اگر مصرف مواد شیرین قبل از وعده غذای اصلی مصرف شود به علت افزایش قند خون شخص احساس سیری کرده و دچار سوء تغذیه می شوند. و فرد به علت سوء *تغذیه* به ( کم خونی، کاهش قدرت بینایی، کاهش رشد و کوتاهی قد، کاهش قدرت یادگیری، کاهش مقاومت در برابر میکروب ) گرفتار می شود.
*توصیه های لازم در امتحانات*- *آب* کافی بخورید تا دچار *یبوست* و *مشکلات پوستی* نشوید.
- *خوابتان* را تنظیم کنید تا مشکلی در تغذیه شما پدید نیاید استراحت کافی برای افزایش یادگیری لازم است.
- *وقت کافی* برای غذا خوردن در نظر بگیرید.
- لبنیات ( شیر، پنیرکم چربی، ماست، دوغ، کشک ) بیشتری مصرف کنید در صبحانه *شیر و پنیر* مصرف کنید.
- *ورزش و فعالیت بدنی* داشته باشید تا دچار یبوست و چاقی نشوید.
-تغذیه مناسب داشته باشید یعنی هر پنج گروه غذای اصلی را درسه وعده غذای اصلی و دو میان وعده ( در صبح و عصر ) داشته باشید.
- در موقع غذا خوردن* آرامش روحی* خود را حفظ کنید.
-از خوردن غذاهای آماده و* فست فودها* به دلیل احتمال مسمومیت پرهیز کنید.
-از انواع *میوه و سبزیجات* استفاده کنید
-*مغز* گردو و بادام به مقدار کافی مصرف کنید.
- کودکان شیر و لبنیات را در طول روز مصرف نمایند تا کلسیم مورد نیاز بدنشان تامین شود.
- در ایام امتحانات به دلیل استرس سطح ترشح هورمون آدرنالین در بدن افزایش می یابد و باعث افزایش سوخت پروتئین های بدن می شود لذا دانش آموزان  باید 2 – 3 درصد پروتئین ( تخم مرغ، انواع گوشت و شیر ) بیشتری مصرف کنند.
-صبحانه را بطور کامل مصرف کنید
- مواد غذایی دارای لسیتین مانند ( جو، سبوس گندم، سویا، برگ زردآلو و کشمش ) در بهبود عملکرد *مغز* موثر است.

منبع : سایت سبحانی!

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> مثلا تو یه رب استراحت چه کار می شه کرد جز خوردن؟


توصیه پزشک های ایرانی:
اگه معتاد بشید، وزن زیادی کم میکنید

توصیه پزشک آمریکایی:
تبلیغ دستگاه هایی ورزشی برای لاغری (البته این دسته از پزشک ها واسه فروش دستگاه های خودشون این توصیه رو میکنن)

توصیه من:
قرص جوشان ویتامین c رو مصرف کن. (باعث تحرک بدن شما میشه و خیلی لاغر میشید)

----------


## sbr

*من هم وزنم زیاد شده بعضی وقت ها هم قلبم درد میگیره*

----------


## ebi18

*توصیه ی من:
تن تاک* :Yahoo (20):  :Y (717):

----------


## nahid

فقط خيار بخور كيلو كيلو

----------


## هدی

> خوش به حالت !  بعد من واسه 2 کیلو باید خودمو بکشم  تا چاق شم 
> 
> *ایشان از وقتی برای کنکور درس می خوانده، چاق شده است. چرا بعضی ها در زمان کنکور چاق می شوند؟*
> 
> به هر حال کنکور استرس دارد و افراد وقتی دچار استرس می شوند برای رسیدن به آرامش دست به اقدام های مختلفی می زنند. برخی با افزایش استرس راه می روند. این راه مقصد ندارد اما باعث آرامش می شود. این افراد حتی هنگام درس خواندن راه می روند. یکی از راه های فرار از استرس، خوردن است. مصرف خوراکی های شیرین مانند شیرینی و شکلات بیشتر ایجاد آرامش می کند اما مشکل اینجاست که در کنار آن، انرژی زیادی وارد بدن می شود بنابراین توصیه می شود خوراکی های پرحجم و کم انرژی مانند تکه های کوچک میوه یا ذرت بوداده بدون روغن که در خانه تهیه شده به مقدار فراوان در دسترس باشد و به جای خوراکی های کم حجم و پرکالری مصرف شوند.
> 
> منبع : سایت افتابی !
> 
> 
> ...


 کاش می شد کیلیویی می فروختم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

خوش بحالت هدی.پ چرا ن همش لاغر میشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (739):

----------

